# Cactus Mittens - Free Knitting Pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I know, I know, I was thinking the same thing. But, these are cute and they might be good for multiple uses, like washing the car, gardening, or very cold weather.

http://www.fynesdesigns.com/cactus-mittens-free-knitting-pattern-for-beginners/


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

MrsB said:


> I know, I know, I was thinking the same thing. But, these are cute and they might be good for multiple uses, like washing the car, gardening, or very cold weather.
> 
> http://www.fynesdesigns.com/cactus-mittens-free-knitting-pattern-for-beginners/


Took me a sec. I thought each color represented *one* mitten, & I just couldn't figure them out! Those are actually pretty great.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

great


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Cute


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Different but cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nakia (Jan 19, 2015)

Those are adorable! Coming from Texas cacti are a favorite plant form for me. 

I will have to go check these out. I have seen a few patterns to make various potted cactus plants, but not mittens in the motif. LOL


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

I like fun items


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Those are cool. They would fit close and stay on or be good under another pair of mitts.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Another picture showing mittens worn and folded in half


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Clever and they don't appear to be too complicated (for me)


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I like them! This may just tempt me....


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

How novel. Thanks for the link.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Just in time for my gd to try-she has now done scarfs and hats this will be a great easy project for her to make for her friends for next Christmas. She just turned 15 and has knit since 5 years old. She only has me to teach her new projects as we don't live close, I want to teach her how to read patterns this summer when she visits. She is going to love these mitts so I thank you for the pattern-nanad


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

willi66 said:


> Cute


 :thumbup:


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks, I love them! I might have to make some for myself an a few of my cactus-loving friends!!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

They look great. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

If they were knit up in a fuzzy yarn (like mohair blend) or something with sparkle, they might look more like actual cactus plants.


----------



## wool spinner (Mar 7, 2016)

Just a quick question. when you pick up for the thumb how many stitches are there to be on the needle? I'm not getting that part. Thanks for the help.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks. These look like fun and would be a good take along project.



wool spinner said:


> Just a quick question. when you pick up for the thumb how many stitches are there to be on the needle? I'm not getting that part. Thanks for the help.


*Thumb

Pick up the six stitches on the holder. Plus and additional 12. 6- 6- 6*

Good question. I think if I were working the pattern it would either make sense then or I'd be able to just wing it. Hopefully someone else has an answer. I couldn't find this pattern on Ravelry. 

ETA I thought about this some more. I think it means to pick up 6 sts for a total of 12.


----------

